# Fast Forward Too Slow



## jlkane (Dec 7, 2015)

We've had our new Bolt for about 3 weeks now and we think it's pretty great. Our first TiVo, it delivers a premium experience in exchange for its premium price.

The only thing that feels less than fully satisfactory is the speed of fast forward: the 3x speed is simply too slow for our taste.

Questions:

1. Is there any way to goose the speed of 3x fast forward?

2. Is there any way to add a 4x fast forward?

3. Is there any way to skip forward by, say, 5 minutes? (or 10 minutes or 15 minutes?) Such a feature would be a perfectly acceptable substitute for a faster fast forward, as it would allow you to quickly navigate deeply into a long recording.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Jim


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The FF speeds are fixed. But you can skip to the next mark my initiating the FF and then hitting the skip button(button to lower right of D-pad). Then every time you hit that it will skip to the next tick mark. There is also a way to change the 30 second scan to 30 second skip. So every time you hit the skip button it skips over 30 seconds instead of scanning. You hit select-play-select-3-0-select while playing back a recording.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

jlkane said:


> 3. Is there any way to skip forward by, say, 5 minutes? (or 10 minutes or 15 minutes?) Such a feature would be a perfectly acceptable substitute for a faster fast forward, as it would allow you to quickly navigate deeply into a long recording.


As Aaron said, if you turn your advance button into a 30-second skip (S-P-S-3-0-S), you can advance 5 minutes in about 2 seconds, by quickly clicking that button 10 times.


----------



## jlkane (Dec 7, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> The FF speeds are fixed. But you can skip to the next mark my initiating the FF and then hitting the skip button(button to lower right of D-pad). Then every time you hit that it will skip to the next tick mark.


Booyah! That's EXACTLY the hot tip we needed to make life all better. BIG thanks to you, Aaron!

Jim


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

There's also a backdoor code for 4xFF, which is *Select Play Select Play 8 8 Select* while playing a recording. These codes are a little tricky to enter, particularly with QuickMode being activated by *Select*; I always use kmttg for entering backdoors these days. Hitting skip during FF or REW is, IMO, more useful than 4xFF anyway.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dish used to have 300x FF with crystal clear picture, loved it. Probably analog though.


----------



## jlkane (Dec 7, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> There's also a backdoor code for 4xFF...
> <snip>
> Hitting skip during FF or REW is, IMO, more useful than 4xFF anyway.


I agree with you, but I'm grateful for your tip nonetheless.

Jim


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> There's also a backdoor code for 4xFF, which is *Select Select Play 8 8 Select* while playing a recording. These codes are a little tricky to enter, particularly with QuickMode being activated by *Select*; I always use kmttg for entering backdoors these days. Hitting skip during FF or REW is, IMO, more useful than 4xFF anyway.


All this time and I never knew there was 4xFF backdoor code.:up:


----------



## jlkane (Dec 7, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> All this time and I never knew there was 4xFF backdoor code.


I tried that backdoor code and couldn't get it to work. (I have gotten others to work, so I think I have the technique down pat.)

Is that code supposed to enable a 4xFF mode that is triggered by pressing the >> key four times? ...or what?

And can someone provide a link to a master list of backdoor codes?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> There's also a backdoor code for 4xFF, which is *Select Select Play 8 8 Select* while playing a recording. These codes are a little tricky to enter, particularly with QuickMode being activated by *Select*; I always use kmttg for entering backdoors these days. Hitting skip during FF or REW is, IMO, more useful than 4xFF anyway.


Some clarification:
(a) the 4xFF code is actually *Select Play Select 88 Select*
(b) the 4xFF behavior is NOT a 4x speed but returns the DVR to Play mode upon the fourth press. I invoke it all the time after a reboot.

Here's the (quite lengthy) Tivo backdoor codes thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## jlkane (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for both tips, humbb.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

The Dish Hopper does support crystal-clear 300X in HiDef.

I like the Hopper & Joey system, but can't afford it any more because of Dish's greediness with equipment charges - even when you own the equipment. I will save $2,400 over 3 years by switching from a Dish 3 Hopper & 6 Joey setup to TIVO 2 Bolt & 6 Mini setup with Comcast Digital 140. The only real functional change will be a trade-off: the now severely watered-down AutoHop for the wider-scale, one-button SkipMode. Programming will be the same.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> The Dish Hopper does support crystal-clear 300X in HiDef


Wow, sure wish Tivo would jump on that.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

humbb said:


> Some clarification:
> (a) the 4xFF code is actually *Select Play Select 88 Select*
> (b) the 4xFF behavior is NOT a 4x speed but returns the DVR to Play mode upon the fourth press. I invoke it all the time after a reboot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting my post. Obviously I copied it from kmttg wrong.


----------

